# Apple pulls Security Update 2005-003 for Mac OS X Server



## bobw (Mar 23, 2005)

From MacFixIt;

Apple pulls Security Update 2005-003 for Mac OS X Server Likely because of the severe issues affecting IMAP and APOP e-mail service (caused by a modification to the Cyrus mail service component of OS X server) reported here on MacFixIt yesterday, Apple appears to have pulled Security Update 2005-003 for Mac OS X Server.

 No word has yet surfaced on when a revised update will be released.

 In the meantime, if you are one of the users who applied Security Update 2005-003 to Mac OS X Server 10.3.8 and are experiencing adverse reactions, follow the procedure in our tutorial "Reverting to an earlier version of Mac OS X," applying all updates through Mac OS X 10.3.8, excluding Security Update 2005-003 (which will no longer appear in Software Update anyhow).

 One typical manifestation of the APOP/IMAP problems reported yesterday is described in a report from MacFixIt reader Jason Self:

 "I applied the Security Updated 2005-003 to my copy of Mac OS X Server 10.3.8. Disk permissions were repaired before and after.

 "My server is no longer delivering mail. It had been configured to use Procmail using the directions from http://www.afp548.com/articles/Panther/procmail.html.

 "Now messages are queueing up in the Postfix queue with the error "temporary failure. Command output: couldn't connect to lmtpd: Connection refused_ procmail: Program failure (75) of '/usr/bin/cyrus/bin/deliver'"

 Site compatibility problems within Safari/Timeouts As is the case with most Apple security updates, changes to key Web page rendering/delivery components in Security Update 2005-003 break compatibility with a number of Web sites in Safari.

 MacFixIt reader Nick reports issues with the popular AtomFilms Web site: Since installing Security Update 2005-003, Safari crashes every time when I visit the site www.atomfilms.com. I subscribe to this site, visit it regularly, and have never had this problem before. The site displays and behaves properly in Internet Explorer (on the same Mac). The crashes occur with every page on the Atom site that I have tried to access, and this happens just before the page has finished fully loading (status bar typically says 65 of 67 items loaded, or similar)."

 A number of other readers report timeouts in Safari, which are similar to the aforementioned case -- Web pages start loading and fail, or never begin to load at all.

 MacFixIt reader Mike writes "Since installing Security Update 2005-003 I have been having intermittent connectivity problems with Safari.

 "Spontaneously (or so it seems), Safari's ability to access the web will fail, but I can still ping the sites from the command line, and open the URLs in other browsers. However, all attempts in Safari result in timeouts. Quitting and relaunching Safari fixes things."

 Potential fix MacFixIt reader Daniel Welch reports a potential workaround which involves removing the Apple WebKitFramework (located in /System/Library/Frameworks/) then re-installing Safari:

 Daniel writes:

 "Just wanted to let you know that the latest security update left me with Safari completely unresponsive to clicks on links. To fix I downloaded Safari from Apple's website but didn't install it. I went to System/Library/Frameworks/WebkitFramework and dragged Webkit Framework to the trash. I then dragged Safari to the trash and reinstalled it from the new download. I repaired permissions from Disk Utility and everything works great again."

 Note, however, that this procedure will remove any security modifications made by Apple as part of Security Update 2005-003.


----------



## gphillipk (Mar 24, 2005)

I was going to download the security update specifically because of the fixes done for Safari, but it seems the browser is nearly disabled by the update. Is the update worth it?


----------



## bobw (Mar 24, 2005)

I installed this update on two machines with no problems.

This post is about the Security Update for Servers.


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 24, 2005)

No problems here.  I'm even using the IMAP server with the OS X client and it's working normally.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Apr 17, 2005)

After installation of this update the system did take a long time to complete installation, so long that i had to abort it (during business day, even on saturday afternoon, we need it badly). I beter had not installed the update then, but apple is (was) a highly regarded company and updating is just a matter of seconds (minutes).

After abortion of the installation proces after over 60 minutes waiting, the restart went fine, but I could not retreive any mail anymore (nor POP3 nor IMAP). Sending mail was no problem.

Currently I have no mail and I am in serious trouble. Apple wants me to erase my serverdisk before continue of installation, hardly an option (I have over 200gb on the harddisk, so it not simply a mater of copying the content to another disk).

Apple has done 2 poor jobs: first and for all - bad testing and 2) by not providing a clean install causing a lot of additional time-lose (besides business lose). Microsoft software is looking beter now, this kind of problems is not acceptable for the worlds most advanced operating system.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 17, 2005)

Kees that doesn't sound nice at all ...


----------

